# Ih 986



## circlejacres (Sep 13, 2010)

Within the past year it seems as though all wheels (duals) have worked loose on my tractor. Each wheel has four large bolts that thread into what I would called a saddle clamp which tightens around the wheel shaft to hold them in place. When I started checking I found two bolts had broken off. REAL FUN. I had to drill them out. This seems like a poor design. I have used thread lock but several are still working loose. Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks,
Circle J Acres


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Using rim clamp duals on wedge-lock or clamp style hubs causes the problem you are experiencing. I have the same issue on my 1066 with the wedge-lock style hub (single bolt through the hub pulls two wedges in to lock it on). The only way to eliminate the problem is to use axle mount duals instead of rim clamp duals. By adding another tire to the rim of the tractor, you vastly increase the torque on the hub, causing it to work loose. By having the dual attached to another hub on the axle, you don't stress the hub clamp out. Its also possible that your clamps are worn, causing them to wobble and loosen.


----------

